

Show HN: ES-Checker, a feature detection library for ECMAScript - ruanyf
http://ruanyf.github.io/es-checker

======
thomasfoster96
Unfortunately this seem to be recording a lot of false positives. despite my
browser not supporting let or const, they are marked as supporting some of the
let/const behaviours just because they threw _any_ error.

------
tuhaihe
Good. I saw this news from Weibo...

Also you could submit it to geek.csdn.net and other Chinese HN products.

~~~
honest_joe
Are you chinese ? Do you guys have some HN that's for westerners but about
stuff from China ? Also can you comment on how is it hard for foreigners to do
SW/ SaaS business in China ?

~~~
tuhaihe
Yes. I saw the news from @ruanyf's Weibo message. In my opinion, HN is not
only for westerners, also for Chinese and other region users, maybe global in
other words. But HN Chinese Clones have much focus on local IT news and
articles share.

Last, I'm sorry to give none comment about sW/SaaS business.

~~~
honest_joe
Sure HN is global but mostly for english speaking people where your chinese
clones are only for chinese people.

I wish your country would open more to people. The language and the writing
system is just too difficult for foreigners to learn in any reasonable time.

~~~
tuhaihe
> The language and the writing system is just too difficult for foreigners to
> learn in any reasonable time.

um, Learning is always full of challenge.

> I wish your country would open more to people.

I am not in charge of CPP or PRC, but my country is becoming much more open
just given a little patience :)

~~~
honest_joe
I wish but the CPP is going to introduce yet another internet censorship
thingie :/. It's up to you people to do something about it. Easily said harder
to to do I know.

Also yes learning is always full of challenge. But i just wish the writing
system for chinese would adapt something like hangul.

Well another thing would be for China to dominate the world..then we would be
forced to learn it anyway :P

------
stefan1987
cool

------
honest_joe
Like the design :-)

------
KJoshua
Good work guys!

------
JeremyWei
Cool

------
imkk
Good job.

------
Dudy
so cool

------
websec
cool

------
neatap
well done.

